# Steel Building Delivery



## baronbuildings (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I delivered a steel building package today and the customer pulled a gun on the driver and tried to make him unload the package with out payment.
Wow what a day
He put his tractor in the driveway and tried to keep them there
They had to call the police to get him to move
Now I have thousands of dollars worth of material and no check
How long do I legally have to keep the package before I can sell it to someone else.
Really please tell me everyone runs into these crazies I seem to be a magnet for them.
Any help please


:wacko:


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

baronbuildings said:


> Well I delivered a steel building package today and the customer pulled a gun on the driver and tried to make him unload the package with out payment.
> Wow what a day
> He put his tractor in the driveway and tried to keep them there
> They had to call the police to get him to move
> ...


Did he place a deposit? I would say that the deposit, (25%?) should go towards offsetting your loss do to his obivious criminal intent. I would say as long as the building was not off loaded, it still belongs to you. Bring it back to your site, resell it, and keep his deposit.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

baronbuildings said:


> Well I delivered a steel building package today and the customer pulled a gun on the driver and tried to make him unload the package with out payment.
> Wow what a day
> He put his tractor in the driveway and tried to keep them there
> They had to call the police to get him to move
> ...


assuming you have the material and the customer didn't pay anything...I would say you can sell it now. you paid for it...if they gave you a down payment, I would think you need to sue them when they don't make the next payment in their contract..unless they allready havent been payiing..then get your money and run,....


----------



## baronbuildings (Jul 26, 2011)

*delivery*

they paid a 25% deposit
The customer contacted a legal office with a complaint
I even made the delivery early 
The legal office seemed very upset that we followed through on our obligations.
It seemed to be a witch hunt
I took the materials back to the shop but could not prove the gun thing
The legal office got on the phone before my truck left the site and tried to play monty hall on me, would you take $10,000 less if he cuts you a check right now.
wtf


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Couldn't prove the gun thing? I thought you called the cops when he wouldn't let your man leave? I believe that would be kidnapping?

You ordered a building to this guys specs, he gave a deposit, you went to deliver it and he refused to make the required payment stipulated in the contract.
He breached the contract, you keep the building and his deposit.
No different than I special order doors and then cancel. You think the supplier is going to refund my deposit? "No Refunds on Special Orders" is about a standard sales clause.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

On the flip side. I hope you aren't one of those steel building suppliers that always manages to have "canceled order" that you can give a "really good deal" on.

I have seen so many of these building companies that all have so many "cancelled orders" I would wonder who would even do business with them since they have so many po'd customers?


----------



## baronbuildings (Jul 26, 2011)

Ya, I know and it was really creepy

my sales contract is a purchase order
down payment 10%
Then they get plans and approve them
payment of 15%
Full payment of building on delivery
I also put in erecting but it clearly markes that out in 2 payments
half on framing completion
half on final completion

I see all kinds of protection for the consumer but where is the protection for us, the people that are just trying to make a living and create jobs.
Just venting
Thanks guys 
hey just found an ipone app


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

"hey just found an ipone app" 

Does it block crazy people?


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

What is a story.


----------



## baronbuildings (Jul 26, 2011)

*Story??*

not sure what you mean


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

BrandConst said:


> What is a story.


True Dat!!

I bet Spielberg could turn that into an academy award winning suspense thriller. :whistling


----------



## baronbuildings (Jul 26, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> On the flip side. I hope you aren't one of those steel building suppliers that always manages to have "canceled order" that you can give a "really good deal" on.
> 
> I have seen so many of these building companies that all have so many "cancelled orders" I would wonder who would even do business with them since they have so many po'd customers?


No way
I tell customers all the time about these companies
I had a customer that paid for a bldg
And they got charged 4,000 to get it up to code
I'm just trying to make an honest living


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Contact your attorney--this is a legal question and your best bet is to hire a pro for this one---Mike---


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

TimNJ said:


> You ordered a building to this guys specs, he gave a deposit, you went to deliver it and he refused to make the required payment stipulated in the contract.
> He breached the contract, you keep the building and his deposit.
> No different than I special order doors and then cancel. You think the supplier is going to refund my deposit? "No Refunds on Special Orders" is about a standard sales clause.


Doesn't matter about the gun or the police. He didn't have a cheque available on delivery, your material didn't touch the ground, so it's still yours. HE breached the contract, not you. 
A few years ago I ordered some custom stuff. 50% on ordering, the balance on delivery. The delivery crew wouldn't unlock the truck until they got a certified cheque for the amount owing.
You have no obligation to return the deposit, and in fact ought to sue for the whole amount.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

You have the building package, right? In your possession, at your facility? Then the ball is in your court, not theirs, and you can now inform the legal office that represents the POS customer that the terms are now balance due, and after the check clears, you will load the building for free on their truck. Period. If that doesn't work, then tell them you will see them in court, have a nice day. 

Don't cave in. If the terms of your contract are clear, sell the building to someone else.


----------



## baronbuildings (Jul 26, 2011)

joasis said:


> You have the building package, right? In your possession, at your facility? Then the ball is in your court, not theirs, and you can now inform the legal office that represents the POS customer that the terms are now balance due, and after the check clears, you will load the building for free on their truck. Period. If that doesn't work, then tell them you will see them in court, have a nice day.
> 
> Don't cave in. If the terms of your contract are clear, sell the building to someone else.


Thanks for that
They are clear


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

You need a lawyer to represent you, the legal department of the pre-engineered building manufacturer is not looking out for your best interests.

1) The contract is breached. The customer took care of that when he committed:
a: kidnapping
b: assault 4
c: robbery

2) You want to be made whole

3) You don't give a **** what the lazy cops say, you want the ****er in hand cuffs. He assaulted your employee. Talk to the prosecutor, mayor and whatever else it takes


----------



## baronbuildings (Jul 26, 2011)

*Building delivery*

Just got a call from the guys lawyer
He wants to make a deal
I'm thinking no, I don't trust this guy anymore
I would also get some of my losses back if 
I sold it to someone else


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

No deal. Your customer committed multiple crimes


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Tell him now the "deal" is Cash for the amount due, in advance and he comes to pick it up from you.

BUT...............
I can see this guy then complaining that you shorted him, or you gave him low quality material, or the material was damaged by you.
See where this is heading, you can't trust the guy.


----------



## baronbuildings (Jul 26, 2011)

*Steel building delivery*

Yes, going this afternoon to visit an attorney
I am going to make sure I can sell the package
I also am going to go after him for other criminal charges
Since the gun disappeared once the police showed up
I can only charge hime with 
??
He wouldn't let my crew leave 
threats to them if they did not unload
and he should be charged in court for losses


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I would think Georgia would be more like Oklahoma....if this happened to me, the guy with the gun would have one hell of a hard time, unless he comes out shooting, in controlling what happens with my guys, or myself. I am amazed that anyone would even try something that asinine. I can only laugh at the idea of someone driving a vehicle up to block me or my forklift from leaving.


----------



## baronbuildings (Jul 26, 2011)

joasis said:


> I would think Georgia would be more like Oklahoma....if this happened to me, the guy with the gun would have one hell of a hard time, unless he comes out shooting, in controlling what happens with my guys, or myself. I am amazed that anyone would even try something that asinine. I can only laugh at the idea of someone driving a vehicle up to block me or my forklift from leaving.


Jobs in South Dakota
Too much time with the prairie dogs I guess
sheep farmer
I'm guessing that he had been coached by the attorney 
but when the attorney heard about the gun and the other stuff he told him better make a deal and shut your mouth
I guess the guys at the site reported it to city, sheriff, and game warden due to the gun, real nut job.
I heard 10 cop cars showed up 
plenty of whitnesses


----------



## rdr8887 (Jan 28, 2012)

Something doesn't seem right here....


----------



## baronbuildings (Jul 26, 2011)

Main office in Cumming
Branch in Pierre


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

baronbuildings said:


> Jobs in South Dakota
> Too much time with the prairie dogs I guess
> sheep farmer
> I'm guessing that he had been coached by the attorney
> ...


Something is definitely amiss somewhere.....like I said, once the gun comes out, the issue has changed, and if the customer has a lawyer, then the lawyer says you better hope and pray no one files charges. It isn't about the balance owed on a building, it would be about a certifiable nut job on a job site. 

So for the sake of argument......pull a gun and expect your building to be unleaded? Nope....dumb idea....steel dropped all over the place... :laughing: Try and block my truck or forklift? Dumb idea again, because last time I checked, I can stab the forks through just about any windshield I have ever seen.....and who is sticking around to watch? Man with a gun in his hand, and me in my truck trying to leave? Another dumb idea..I have a gun too, plus I am in a 10,000 pound weapon. :thumbup:

Nope...something wrong with this story, and I think I fell for it.


----------



## baronbuildings (Jul 26, 2011)

joasis said:


> Something is definitely amiss somewhere.....like I said, once the gun comes out, the issue has changed, and if the customer has a lawyer, then the lawyer says you better hope and pray no one files charges. It isn't about the balance owed on a building, it would be about a certifiable nut job on a job site.
> 
> So for the sake of argument......pull a gun and expect your building to be unleaded? Nope....dumb idea....steel dropped all over the place... :laughing: Try and block my truck or forklift? Dumb idea again, because last time I checked, I can stab the forks through just about any windshield I have ever seen.....and who is sticking around to watch? Man with a gun in his hand, and me in my truck trying to leave? Another dumb idea..I have a gun too, plus I am in a 10,000 pound weapon. :thumbup:
> 
> Nope...something wrong with this story, and I think I fell for it.


True story
I can send you the trucking company info
And you can check it out


----------



## baronbuildings (Jul 26, 2011)

baronbuildings said:


> True story
> I can send you the trucking company info
> And you can check it out


I sent his number in a private message


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you contract clearly define that you had the materials delivered and unloaded since you were going to do the erection?

I assume your contract contained the appropriate terms for payment at specified times.

If you are complete supplier, you cannot afford to have a gap in the responsibility.


----------



## baronbuildings (Jul 26, 2011)

*Steel Building delivery*

yes, I have net 30's on the material and need to pay these suppliers
the contract clearly states the terms
Erection is half after framing
and half after completion
we don't charge till they are happy with the finished product
they are only paying for the package on delivery


----------

